

Exploring Lisp Libraries - and building a webapp on the way - mahmud
https://sites.google.com/site/sabraonthehill/home/exploring-quicklisp-packages

======
zachbeane
For what it's worth, I consider everything exported and documented in the QL-
DIST package to be fair game for direct use. No need to do print-object
scraping on the results of ql:system-list, you could use e.g. (mapcar #'ql-
dist:name (ql-dist:provided-systems "quicklisp")) instead.

------
docgnome
I know this will never change, but I really wish people would stop using lisp
as a synonym for common lisp. CL is not the only lisp.

~~~
pavelludiq
The confusion over the term "lisp" goes both ways, i have spent an infinite
amount of time explaining to people that common lisp is not the small subset
of a subset of scheme your CS professor tortured you with.

